
Andy Gross has died - bcantrill
https://twitter.com/justinsheehy/status/963618478874943488
======
densone
Andy was a very close friend and the best coworker that I’ve ever had. I
recently did a personal reference for him and he was looking to work out here
on the east coast. I’m crushed that I just found this out on HN through a
friend. Andy was like a magnet. One of those people that you generally wanted
to be around. In my eyes he was the perfect mixture of skill, hilarity, and
crudeness. I tell stories almost every day of things we’ve done at work and
out of work. We drank a lot of beer, did a lot of engineering, and pulled a
lot of stunts. At the end of the day he proved to a lot of people you can
engineer, sell, and be an insane rebel when it comes to the work environment.
This is a life taken way too soon. I’ll miss you andy. -sean

~~~
FrancesAGross
Hi Sean, Thank you for these kind words. I'm Andy's youngest cousin, and I
stumbled across this page while doing research for his memorial service this
weekend. I was in my early teens when he moved to California, and I hadn't
seen him for several years till this past Christmas. All you said and reading
about all his accomplishments has shed some light on the person he was. Its
nice to hear from one of his friends, and I will share it with the rest of the
family. Thank you again. \- Frances Gross

------
se7entime
"CTO and Co-founder at Opsee, NoSQL pioneer. Author of the Riak NoSQL DB, Riak
Cloud Storage, Webmachine REST toolkit, 20 years distributed systems
experience."

source: [https://angel.co/argv0](https://angel.co/argv0)

------
gexla
More info for those who don't know who he is.

[https://angel.co/argv0](https://angel.co/argv0)

------
Jaruzel
Pardon my Ignorance, but who is Andy Gross?

~~~
gremlinsinc
An actual article, blog post, or something would be better than a tweet, even
if I knew who he was -- the tweet itself has no more substance than the title
of this post... and probably shouldn't be shared on HN because there's no
extra context.

I'd like to know who he was, what he worked on, etc... The tweet is too vague.

~~~
Meph504
Tweets have a long established history of being empty yet valid content here.

And this is not to be consisted a full bio by any means, but here are the
highlights. Andy Gross was Co-creator of Riak and Webmachine, Chief Architect
@ Basho. Formerly @ Mochi, Apple, Akamai, a noted speaker, and lover of cats.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Thanks for giving some context. I appreciate it. Again sorry if I offended
anyone by me message/tone.

------
dannylandau
Linkedin profile --
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andygross/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andygross/)

~~~
Jaruzel
Thank you. Bizarrely, according to Linkedin, Andy and I both have a friend in
common!

~~~
Jaruzel
That wasn't a joke btw. I was merely observing the over-connectedness of
Linkedin.

------
2day
Andy Gross had amazing accomplishments, traveled the world, but suffered from
depression as do most with crazy high IQ's. He passed away from an accidental
overdose.

------
kendallgclark
Andy was warm, generous, authentic, hilarious as fuck, and an absolute killer
engineer. He will be badly missed.

------
wyldfire
How did he die?

~~~
kragen
When a 40ish hacker and high-pressure startup founder dies unexpectedly with
no announced cause of death, the chance is about 80% that they committed
suicide.

~~~
jnwatson
This comment is a bit insensitive given the context, but man that hits close
to home.

~~~
kragen
Sending hugs. I hope you're okay.

------
nerpderp83
Well fuck that.

